

BlackBerry breaks ties with T-Mobile after spat - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/news/blackberry-breaks-ties-with-t-mobile-after-spat/

======
dredmorbius
Not a particularly astute tactic for a market laggard to follow. Particularly
given T-Mobile's ascendency as other mobile carriers are rushing post haste to
annoy the motherloving heck out of their customers (I've made the switch
myself in recent memory).

This doesn't advance Blackberry's position and they've got less than zero
leverage.

------
lnlyplnt
How long has blackberry been circling the drain? Feels like an eternity.

------
stormcrowsx
Bye Blackberry, you won't be missed.

